# 2004 Sky View Glass Recall



## satted (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/cars/problems/recalls/results.cfm


This link will display the recall for the sky view glass. We should see data on this in Sept. 04

If the link does not work, goto http://www.nhtsa.dot.gov/ and drill down.


DLS


----------

